# No Automobiles, Trucks and Buses for O-Gauge for a while



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I mentioned last week that we had some medical issues to deal with here. My wife had a stroke on July 3 and was hospitalized. She gradually deteriorated and died yesterday morning. I will be away from the forum for a while.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Very sorry to hear of this terrible news. Take care, we will be thinking of ya.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Lee; please accept my sincere condolences on the death of your wife.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh Lee, I am so very sorry. Please accept my sincere condolences as well.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Sincerest condolences, Lee.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss, Lee. RIP


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, I'm truly sorry to hear about your loss! Please accept my sincere condolences, it's hard to imagine being in that situation.


----------



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

Lee, I also offer my sincere condolences. I will say a prayer for both of you.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

So sorry, prayers galore.


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

Lee...I am so sorry to hear of your wifes' passing. You are one of my favorite topic starters...so I hope you come back, it may be cathartic for you to continue posting...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## neilblumberg (Apr 15, 2019)

Deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Deepest sympathy for your loss Lee, you'll be in our prayers.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Heartfelt condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Sorry to hear that. Condolences and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh my, Terrible news. My sincerest condolences Lee.

Pete


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lee, that's awful news; I'm so sorry to hear it. I pray you will be comforted and blessed with joyful memories of your time together.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Lee, this is the worse news you can receive. My father succumbed to his stroke a 3 years ago on Fathers Day of all days. My sincere condolences on your loss.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Lee, so sorry for your loss.
I can’t begin to imagine the depth of the grief you are experiencing right now.
The hardest things in our lives are saying Hello for the first time and Goodbye for the last, especially of those who left footprints on our hearts.
May you find peace with family and the memories you shared through her life.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

sorry for your loss lee. my worst nightmare if anything happens to my wife, so I understand.


----------



## mgiertrain (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry for your loss Lee. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. My condolences to you & the family.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Prayer train is running for you LEE.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So tragic, Lee 

My deepest and sincerest condolences….


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

So sorry about your loss Lee. You will be in our prayers.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Add my sincere condolences to you, Lee. May the memories of happy times with her bring you some comfort in this most difficult time.


----------



## bobfett (Dec 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear, Lee. Sending our prayers to you.

Bob


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry for your loss,

Dave


----------



## cliff24g (May 24, 2012)

Lee, I will add my condolences. Two and a half years ago I lost my wife to cancer. You will get through this.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

So sorry to learn of this, Lee. Warmest regards.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Lee, please accept my deepest condolences to you and your loved ones.

It is a turbulent time for you. Sorry…

Tom


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm sorry Lee. That is not something I was expecting to read this morning. My condolences to you.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers from our familly to yours. So sad.


----------



## L.J. (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you, everyone. It has been a rough few days recently, and was a bad two weeks between what seemed at first like a minor stroke and then slowly became my worst fear. I appreciate the friendship and support this forum gives me, more than you can know. 

I have made no progress on the layout in the last two weeks, and am not sure where I can resume. So much change, and so much to do. But i will try to look in each day at my very good friends here.

Thanks everyone

Lee


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lee, the layout will not go anywhwre. Right now you have more important things to do. Hobbies are second. And we will be here when and if you return.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, clearly for someone that's never experienced this kind of trauma, I can't begin to truly understand what you're going through. Having a number of friends and family that have been through the loss of a family member, I can only say that it gets better with time. I wish you the best in your time of healing, and we hope to see you back when you are up to it.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Lee,

Had no idea all this happened, we’re all thinking of you & your family.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Lee
Sorry for your loss. Make sure you take care of yourself during this time. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Lee, so sorry to read about this. My sincere condolences and prayers to you and your family. Don't worry about the layout, it'll be there when you're ready. Take care of yourself and grieve at your own pace.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Lee.


----------



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

Condolences


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Lee, so sorry to learn of your loss. May you find peace and comfort in the days ahead. Prayers for you.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, to hear about your loss. Prayers for you and your loved ones.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Please accept my condolences. I've been there 6 years ago so can some what relate 

Kenny


----------



## gsgoss1 (Mar 20, 2020)

My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## rtraincollector (7 mo ago)

So sorry to hear, Prayers for you, her, and your family and friends


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Willis said:


> I mentioned last week that we had some medical issues to deal with here. My wife had a stroke on July 3 and was hospitalized. She gradually deteriorated and died yesterday morning. I will be away from the forum for a while.


Lee,
Very sorry, for your loss. Please accept my condolences. Glenn


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

So sorry to hear of you and your families loss, prayers for all, for peace and strength during this most difficult time.


----------



## lionel4408 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss sir. your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

My sincere condolences 💐


----------



## Oldelpa (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh, my. Please except my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Take as much time as you need. Kind of puts matters into perspective.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

So sorry for your loss, Lee.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

Having been through this, I am so sorry to hear about you losing her and understand. My condolences and prayers are with you and your family. Again, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Lee. Having been through the same ordeal myself I understand your grief.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Please accept my sincere condolences, Lee. 
So sorry to hear and apologize for lateness, just saw this.


----------

